# CH Power Pal 1hp 6 gallon tank pressure switch question



## drjyp (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a 1hp 6 gal Campbell hausfeld power pal air compressor. It has no unloader valve or pressure switch. I would like to add a pressure switch to it to be more useful, but I am unsure how to do it. I understand how a pressure switch and unloader valve work, but my compressor uses the regulator at the motor as the unloader by opening it before you turn it on. You can imagine how annoying this can become if you need to use the compressor for anything requiring you to turn the compressor off and on multiple times in a job. I would like to be able to use it for more than just filling tires. I have seen many pressure switches on amazon and other places, but almost all of them have an unloader valve built in. What would I need to do to add a pressure switch to this thing? It's a decent compressor, but could be better. Also, the regulator leaks out air as pressure approaches 100 psi, which would not only make it take longer to fill the tank as it approaches 100 psi, but would also be an issue if I got a pressure switch that cuts off at anything over 100 psi. Ideally, I would like to be able to get it to cut off at 125 and turn on at 90. Yes, I could buy a compressor with all this already built in, but I really don't want to. This one would be fine if it had these provisions. I have seen these air compressors with pressure switches and unloaders, but mine isn't one of them. currently, the only connection between the tank and motor is a metal tube. What would I need to make this compressor like a normal one and where would I put it?


----------

